
Yandex Creates its Own Chrome Browser - dcawrey
http://www.thechromesource.com/yandex-creates-its-own-chrome-browser/
======
ZeroGravitas
Can anyone comment on HTML5 video support?

They've based off Chromium which only supports Theora, but it wouldn't be
particularly hard to add H.264 if they wanted to. I'm guessing software
patents don't apply, but it's always been a bit of a gray area whether codec
patents are software or not.

------
code_duck
Not surprising, they seem pretty committed to being the Google of Russia. Look
at their maps, for instance - it's 90% identical to Google maps (Even in
quality! Pretty impressive).

Or wait, does that make them the Bing/Live of Russia? Hmm...

